# Want a new push cart, Suggestions



## reb0957 (Jan 14, 2011)

I currently have a BOLT push cart 3 wheeled version. It has 0 accessories and doesnt accomodate a stand bag very well. I was wondering what cart you guys would recommend. 3 or 4 wheels, optional accessories I would like seat, divot filler bottle, cup holder, gps mount. I wouldn't use all of thes at once but are just some nice options I may buy later. Also, if it accomodates a stand bag easily is a big +
TIA!


----------



## reb0957 (Jan 14, 2011)

So, am I the only one here who uses a push cart? or do you all not like the ones you have?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Clicgear. Best on the market, and will last forever. Well, maybe not forever, but I have had mine for 10 years, and still does the job.


----------

